# busted lip- anything special I need to do?



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

My 2yo was running and fell flat on her mouth on the cement earlier. I'd say around 5pm.

It bled a lot but she didn't seem to traumatized by it. It's swelling a LOT. She finally let me look inside of her mouth and it looks like her top tooth went through her bottom lip- there's a gash inside about the size of her tooth.

Anything special I should be doing? I'm wondering if I should take her in and have them put some dermabond on her- but I'm not sure if that's necessary (or do-able) since it's really on the inner part of her lip. I may call the doctor's office to check..


----------



## whozeyermamma (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it's generally fine - keep an eye on it for infection (redness, swelling). But my son has split his lip - (not as bad as yours) but drawn blood maybe 4 or 5 times, and we've not had any problems at all.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

We've has sooo many busted lips here, my son is just prone to them! Big head, unsteady feet, and big teeth... :/ I would only bring her in if its on the outside and really open becuase otherwise it will be an AWFUL scar (so glad we stiched the really bad one) or if its bleeding a lot. If its inside her mouth and not bleeding she is fine.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I just brushed her teeth and put her to bed (me working has thrown out schedules off a lot!) - I noticed that her top front left tooth seems pushed in a bit- but it could be an illusion from her gum swelling (her gum around the tooth is swollen a lot). I'm really hoping it's an illusion..

I found a dentist who will take her tomorrow.. I have to drag my poor MIL with me because I can't sit with DD during an xray since I'm pregnant. FX it's just an illusion and her root is fine.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh good luck! With all our busted lips his teeth have always been fine!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Huh. This morning it looked fine, the swelling went down so I guess it was an illusion. She doesn't complain of it hurting.. her lip and gum are swollen, but her tooth looks in place.


----------

